# Your special plant



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

Every now and then i stumble upon a plant, beautiful and distinct but hard to get. In this case i'm talking about _Rotala Indica_ aka _Ammannia sp. 'Bonsai'_. I like this plant for its gracefull appearance, its very distinct from most other plants creating the possibility of a delicate contrast. Needless to say, the search was on. It took quite some effort to obtain a specimen but i finally did.

In the prospect of obtaining one of these plants i carefully selected the best spot for this plant in the tank, making sure light conditions matched its needs. I enriched the specific spot with new soil substrate so that this plant would surely succeed in the new environment. I'm glad to say that the plant is thriving. This plant has quickly become one of my favorites.

What is your highly-priced plant? I.e. the plant that you are willing to go the extra mile for? And when you post please drop in a picture.

-Glaucus

_Rotala Indica_
Additional information can be found at Tropica.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

My special plant is Rotala macrandra.


----------



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi Zapins,
This plant has a nice gradient color to it. Never kept this plant, but i might incorporate it in my next project. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Glaucus,

There are several plants I like depending upon the application but above all they should be moderately easy to grow.

For the soft, feathery look I like Pogostemon erectus









For that "lime green" color and a unique leaf shape I like Nymphoides sp. 'Taiwan'









For that 'rusty red' look I like Ludwigia X lacustris


----------



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi Seattle_Aquarist,
I dont think this is a coincidence, Pogostemon Erectus is one of my favorites too, the fine leaves and the subtle green, great choice. In fact its backing up the Rotala Indica in my tank, which combines perfectly. As far as characteristics another plus in plants for me is slow growth as is the case with both Pogostemon Erectus and Rotala Indica. This allows me to enjoy the scape longer, dont like the post pruning look.

That Ludwigia x lacustris is an eye opener for me, really nice color. A real inpiration. Thanks.


----------



## helinova (Oct 16, 2012)

is it rotala macranda in 1st pic instead of rotala indica?

my fav. plant is anubias coffefolia and HC.


----------



## agutt (Jan 28, 2009)

I dont have a picture cause I currently don't have any, but I am a crypt head. Any that are rare I totally love... especially Green Gecko...


----------



## DogFish2.0 (Oct 7, 2011)

I like to say it's my C. Nurri as it's doing so well:









But, my "Grail" is C. Bullosa










I have been unsuccessful in keeping for longer than a few months.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

I consider any crypts as my special plants. I love all the crypts. Sorry no photo to share as I am having problem loading photos into this forum. Anyway you can find my Crypts' photos' URL in the Crypts section in this forum. I still have difficulties identifying some of their IDs unfortunately.


----------



## Aquat (Feb 1, 2012)

Definately my Downoi or Pogostemon Erectus. 

I'm lucky I found Bigstick or else I would of never gotten my hands on some Helferi.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

I think my favorite would be Rotala sp. 'green'. It grows so natural and easy, and looks good next to almost any plant!


----------



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

Yo-han, that is a great looking plant and I just found the perfect spot for it, in my tank. All i need is a nice specimen to start with. How does this plant handle pruning? To the left of _Rotala sp. Green_ we see _Rotala Wallichii_ right?


----------



## Aquat (Feb 1, 2012)

Yo-han said:


> I think my favorite would be Rotala sp. 'green'. It grows so natural and easy, and looks good next to almost any plant!


Haha nice! You just encourage me to buy more plants, and I know exactly what to order this weekend!


----------

